# PC Totalschaden



## Nino14 (11. April 2007)

Hey Leuts,

ich hätt ma ein problem mit meinem Laptop. Auf dem läuft im moment ein Win XP Home x64.
Am anfang ging das j auch ganz normal. Aber nach einiegen Tagen fing alles an nicht mehr zu funktionieren.

Ers das CD Laufwerk dann der Cardreader dann die Tastatur und dann die Maus.

Da das laufwerk nicht funktioniert kann ich auch nicht formatieren und neu installieren.

Leider habe ich keine idee mehr wo ich ansetzen soll.

Im Gerätemanager steht vor den Einzelnen Geräten ein Gelbes ausrufezeichen.

Wäre echt supi wenn ihr helfen könntet.
thx schonma
LG Nino


----------



## TeamSynatic (11. April 2007)

Was steht denn bei den Eigenschaften der einzelnen Geräte im Gerätemanager?
Ein gelbes Ausrufezeichen weisst auf ein Problem hin (Treiber, IRQ, etc.), um es zu lösen müssen wir also wissen, worum es sich handelt...


----------



## Nino14 (11. April 2007)

Hey,

also beim CD / DVD Laufwerk steht:
Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)

Click Troubleshoot to start the troubleshooter for this device.


thx schonma


----------



## TeamSynatic (11. April 2007)

Naja, das heisst, das der Treiber entweder nicht vorhanden, oder kaputt ist bzw. Windows keinen Zugriff darauf hat...
Was hast du denn in dieser Zeitspanne gemacht, oder hast du es erst nach ein paar Tagen bemerkt dass die Geräte nicht funktionieren?
Haben die integrierte Tastatur und Maus nicht funktioniert, oder waren es USB-Geräte?
Das gleiche beim Cardreader, intern oder extern?
Prinzipiell musst du neue Treiber installieren (64-Bit-Treiber)


----------



## Anime-Otaku (12. April 2007)

die Frage ist, geht das Laufwerk und Co. schon beim booten nicht, was auf einen Hardware Fehler hindeuten würde oder erst bei Windows. Wenn erst bei Windows könnte man versuchen mit der Wiederherstelungskonsole von Windows oder einer Linux Livecd was zu bewegen.


----------



## PC Heini (12. April 2007)

Was für ein BS war denn vorher auf dem Lappi installiert? Sind die Mainboardtreiber installiert?

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## Radhad (12. April 2007)

TeamSynatic hat gesagt.:


> Naja, das heisst, das der Treiber entweder nicht vorhanden, oder kaputt ist bzw. Windows keinen Zugriff darauf hat...
> Was hast du denn in dieser Zeitspanne gemacht, oder hast du es erst nach ein paar Tagen bemerkt dass die Geräte nicht funktionieren?
> Haben die integrierte Tastatur und Maus nicht funktioniert, oder waren es USB-Geräte?
> Das gleiche beim Cardreader, intern oder extern?
> Prinzipiell musst du neue Treiber installieren (64-Bit-Treiber)



Genrell brauch man keine Treiber für optische Laufwerke...


----------



## Nino14 (12. April 2007)

Hey,

also thx schonma.

Aber mir gehts hauptsächlich darum, dass ich wieder ein neues Betriebssystem installieren kann.

Beij Booten funktioniert das CD laufwerk auch noch nicht. deswegen kann ich ja kein neues Betriebssystem mehr installieren. sons würd ich ja einfach formatieren. Vorher war das original Win XP Home drauf.

Die Geräte sind alle intern. Aber wenn ich ein Externes CD Laufwerk vom Kumpel anklemm dann sagt er den gleichen Fehler.

Und gibt es eine Möglichkeit da neue Treiber reinzukriegen, wenn ich den nich mehr bedienen kann, weil Maus und Tastatur gehn ja nich.

thx Nino


----------



## ojamaney (12. April 2007)

Ich vermute mal, dass Deine Probleme durch die 64Bit Version von XP entstanden sind.

- Starte das Laptop und gehe ins BIOS. 
- Dort die Default-Einstellungen laden. 
- Bootreihenfolge so ändern dass von CD zuerst gestartet wird
- Laptop neustarten und normale XP-Version installieren. 

Sollte das CD-Laufwerk dann immer noch nicht en, lag ich mit meiner Vermutung falsch und es liegt ein echter Hardwarefehler vor. Da kann Dir dann nur noch die Werkstatt helfen.

Gruß, ojamaney


----------



## TeamSynatic (13. April 2007)

Radhad hat gesagt.:


> Genrell brauch man keine Treiber für optische Laufwerke...



Ja, generell nicht, aber wenn bei ihm im Gerätemanager steht:



> also beim CD / DVD Laufwerk steht:
> Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)



dann muss er sich den Windows-Internen ja irgendwie zerschossen haben und dann braucht er einen Treiber... Vielleicht keinen Laufwerkstreiber sondern einen Schnittstellentreiber... 

Wenn Laufwerk, Tastatur und Maus (Touchpad) schon beim booten nicht funktionieren kann es nur ein Hardware-Defekt sein!
Aber wenn dem dauerhaft so wäre, wie kannst du dann die Sachen mir z.B. dem externen Laufwerk deines Freundes ausprobieren?  

Funktionieren Maus und Tastatur nur sporadisch nicht, oder garnicht?


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. April 2007)

64Bit unter Windows ist generell so ne Sache... MS kommt damit wohl nicht klar... oder den Hardwareherstellern sind 64Bit-Treiber zu teuer... ich weiß nicht wie es bei Mac mit Treibern aussieht aber ich hab noch keinen Mac-User meckern hörn weil er keine Treiber für sein 64Bit-System findet... das ist bei Windows an der Tagesordnung... keine oder schlecht funktionierende Treiber..

Und selbstverständlich brauchen CD-Laufwerke Treiber... nur keine individuellen... jedes Laufwerk läuft mit einem generischen Treiber der in den meisten Systemen intigriert ist...
Und ich bin mir nicht sicher aber braucht ein 64Bit-System nicht auch ne CPU mit 64Bit um genutzt werden zu können? Und ich nehme an, dass du nicht mehr als 4GB Ram hast und somit zwingend 64Bit benötigst...

Also solltest du einfach die Ratschläge befolgen: Bioseinstellugen machen und 32Bit drüberbügeln.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (13. April 2007)

ein 64 bit Betriebssystem zu benutzen macht nicht nur Sinn wegen der Möglichkeit mehr als 4GB Ram zu benutzen, sondern vielmehr, weil 64 bit Zahlen nicht in 2x 32bit Zahlen aufgeteilt werden müssen und somit in einem Rutsch vom Prozessor verarbeitet werden können. 64 bit unter Windows ist relativ gut geregelt. Bringt jedoch meistens nur was bei 64bit Software und hier liegt das Problem, weil die meiste Software noch 32bit ist.

Ja, die Treiber für optische Laufwerke sind generisch in der Regel im System eingebettet und könnten daher auch kaputt sein. Was hier nicht der Fall ist, da das Laufwerk vorher schon nicht funktionierte.


----------



## Nino14 (13. April 2007)

Die maus und Tastatur ging ja am anfang noch. Die Tastatur geht beim Booten noch. nur wenn windows gestartet is nich mehr. Das im Gerätemanager hab ich über remotedesktop rausgekriegt, aber das funktioniert mitlerweile auch nich mehr.

Das mit dem BIOS reset hab ich ausprobiert, geht aber trotzdem nich.


thx nochma

hat sons vllt noch jemand ne idee?


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. April 2007)

Das Systemzersetzt sich sozusagen selbst... kommst du ins Bios?


----------



## Nino14 (13. April 2007)

Ja ins BIOS komm ich problemlos rein

Ich will ja auch wieder ein 32bit rein packen. aber ohne cd laufwerk wird das schwierig. Und das 64 hab ich ja nur reingepackt, weil ich nur keine andere version mehr hatte. Aber jetz hab ich wieder ne 32bit version. Aber da das cd laufwerk nich funktioniert kann ich das nich installieren.

Das is ja mein problem.


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. April 2007)

Da änder doch dort mal in den Bootoptionen die Priorität auf CD-Rom.. wenn das nicht geht wäre die Marke des Notebooks nicht schlecht...


----------



## Nino14 (13. April 2007)

Hey.

Das mit der Bootreinfolge hab ich als erstes gemacht.

Mein Laptop is ein Acer Aspire 5050


thx


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. April 2007)

Woher weißt du denn, dass das Laufwerk beim Boot schon nicht geht?


----------



## Nino14 (13. April 2007)

Weil ich versucht hab von Linux Live Cd, Win Home CD, Windows Pro CD und noch vielen mehr zu booten und das nich ging


----------



## Radhad (13. April 2007)

Nino14 hat gesagt.:


> Weil ich versucht hab von Linux Live Cd, Win Home CD, Windows Pro CD und noch vielen mehr zu booten und das nich ging



Diese Windows-Versionen kenn ich garnicht *fg*


----------



## Nino14 (13. April 2007)

oh sry hab vergessen xp ranzuschreiben


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. April 2007)

Tja... bist du sicher, dass im Bios eingestellt war, dass er versuchen soll von CD zu booten?


----------



## Nino14 (13. April 2007)

Jop. Das war alles richtig eingestellt. Als erstes stand das CD / DVD laufwerk


----------



## Nino14 (14. April 2007)

hmm keiner ne idee

Dann muss ich ja doch unsern Profi anrufen, oder hat noch jemand ne idee oder ne ansatz für die lösung


----------



## zirag (14. April 2007)

Hi

Kannst du im Bios bei der Boot Reihenfolge USB CD oder generell USB Geräte auswählen? 
Wenn ja: Denn leih dir ein USB DVD/CD Laufwerk und versuch davon zu booten, oder versuch mal ein OS auf nen Memory Stick zu kopieren und von dem zu booten.

mfg ZiraG


----------



## PC Heini (14. April 2007)

Ne weitere Möglichkeit ist, bau die Hd aus, kauf nen 3.5 auf 2.5 Zoll Anschlussadapter und bau die Hd in nen PC ein. Nicht vergessen, richtig jumpern. Anschliessend kannst Du die Hd formatieren. Ba die Hd dann wieder ins Lappi ein und mach neue Partitionen. Das wäre die letzte Lösung die ich wüsste.

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## Nino14 (14. April 2007)

So ne alternative mit dem Festplattenadapter hab ich auch schon überlegt.

Ich werd jetz ersma Win XP auf meine Externe Platte packen und versuchen von der zu Booten und sons ios wohl der Adapter fällig.

thx das ihr mir alle helft.


----------



## bstoeckli (14. April 2007)

Hallo, prüf mal beim booten die BIOS-Version vom Notebook und dann gehe auf die Acer HP: 

http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/as_5050.html 

dort gibt es ev. ein neues Bios für das Motherboard. Auch die Anleitung wirst Du dort finden. Aber pass auf mit dem BIOS-Upgrade. Einmal gestartet, muss es fertig gemacht werden. Keinesfalls unterbrechen.

Es könnte sein, dass damit dein Problem gelöst ist. Ich hoffe es mindestens.  ;-]


----------

